# Pearlweed?



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

What does this common name actually refer to? Is it Hemianthus glomeratus? Pearlgrass? Baby tears? Are these all refering to the same plant?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it usually refers to _Micranthemum umbrosum_


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks. 

Which one is this?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hemianthus glomeratus_


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks again that is what I thought. Always a big mess of names with these plants at our auctions.


----------

